

Google's Page: 'Android Is On Fire' - mitchie_luna
http://www.informationweek.com/news/hardware/handheld/232800413

======
patrickaljord
Direct link: <http://investor.google.com/corporate/2012/ceo-letter.html>

[https://plus.google.com/106189723444098348646/posts/12aVWvcG...](https://plus.google.com/106189723444098348646/posts/12aVWvcGWZg)

------
taligent
Android is definitely on fire. And not in a good way.

Fragmentation is a massive issue with less than 3% of Android users on Ice
Cream Sandwich and carriers taking zero interest in pushing updates to
customers.

I fail to see how Android is going to sustain itself going forward without
changes from Google.

~~~
ariwilson
Isn't this the same argument that's been made since 2009? Why are things
different now?

